# Need some guidance here



## Travelhound369 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hello,
I‘m new here and having a hard time finding out what my timeshare is worth ( if anything ). 
We have a 2BR unit, White period, at Alanda Club in Marbella. 
thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 20, 2022)

Are you seeking monetary or trading value?


----------



## Travelhound369 (Jan 20, 2022)

I suppose trading value. Thanks for helping me clarify that.


----------



## Travelhound369 (Jan 20, 2022)

However, I’m curious about the monetary value as well.  We are thinking of letting it go, after using it for a number of years and also trading for other venues on II.
thanks for your help,


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 20, 2022)

Usually, white season is what we would consider 'off season'. You might get some idea of it's relative trading power from looking at II and seeing the size/season of other resorts yours is capable of trading into. As to monetary value, timeshares in general have very little. Perhaps it may be different in Europe, 

Welcome to TUG. I hope someone here can answer your questions and give you some guidance.

Jim


----------



## Travelhound369 (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks Jim! It looks like I have a lot to learn about timeshare.
marc


----------

